# Front Page



## Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw (28 Jul 2007)

Alright 

Is the forum staff thinking about a front page http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/ so visitors can have a quick look at whats going on in the forum like latest topics polls news ect ect.

I think it might give a better all over picture to visitors (and me  ) to keep up to date as to what is happening about here.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2007)

The current redirection to /forums/ is down to the recent upgrade.

I needed to keep the previous forums in place just in case something went wrong, so I simply replaced the home page with a new one that auto-plonks you here.

I haven't really had any time to consider what else could be done with a home page for CycleChat, but I'll keep your ideas in mind.

There may be plugins/mods that can short-list popular threads for selected forums, etc.

[There's a thrid-party add-on to VB that adds a CMS style frontpage. I'll have a look at what it does and how much work is involved to install it.]

I'll add this to my to-do list.


----------



## Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw (30 Jul 2007)

It looks ok here http://www.thecatarena.com/


----------



## chris42 (31 Jul 2007)

I notice we do have a number of guests on line.
Now some maybe members who are not logged in but some will be people checking out the site.
Would a front page as described help get them to join and add to the discussions?
Maybe.


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2007)

I need to delete the old forums first. I kept them for backup, but don't think there's any need for them now as VB seems to be working great and everything appears to have settled down nicely.

Once that's done we can look at vBadvanced for the front page.

My only restriction at the moment is time. I'm changing jobs, closing my web design company (and assisting clients to transfer to new providers), selling my house and buying another, and also trying to get builders/decorators quotes for the repairs to our house after the flooding (before we sell).

Over the coming months these things will all be dealt with and I'll hopefully be able to whittle-away at the forums/site.

Keep the ideas coming though as I've created a to-do forum that I can refer to when I've got some free time. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## chris42 (31 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> I need to delete the old forums first. I kept them for backup, but don't think there's any need for them now as VB seems to be working great and everything appears to have settled down nicely.
> 
> Once that's done we can look at vBadvanced for the front page.
> 
> ...




you don't believe in one thing at a time do you Shaun!!!

Wow good luck


----------



## mosschops2 (31 Jul 2007)

When you've got some free time!! Strewth!!

Good effort anyhow!! Your efforts are appreciated!!


----------



## piedwagtail91 (31 Jul 2007)

Yer Maw Mate Yer Maw said:


> It looks ok here http://www.thecatarena.com/





just my opinion ,and i know nothing about websites,but i found the one in the link far too messy and offputting.


----------

